# Anxious and Ashamed ..UPDATED



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I have such anxiety about today that I've been avoiding Puddin the last few days. I've gone down to feed her..I pet her..then I am overwhelmed and run back upstairs.







My heart is beating really fast and there's a huge lump in my throat.







She's not a social cat so she's not really accustomed to extra attention but I feel I should have been doing something different the last few days.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You are doing nothing wrong...it is natural to feel the way you are right now. I would be very concerned if you weren't feeling these feelings, quite honestly. You know what is coming and you are having a tough time. Take heart and know that your decision is for the best. Try not to act any differently toward Puddin. Compassion takes many forms. Hang in there and please know that we are thinking of you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I have such anxiety about today that I've been avoiding Puddin the last few days. I've gone down to feed her..I pet her..then I am overwhelmed and run back upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Triste, I know how difficult today is for you and I will keep both you and little Puddin in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

You do what ever feels right to you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending you hugs


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh gosh...I don't even know what to say. I'm so sorry you are going through this right now with Puddin.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been there, I know exactly how you are feeling.







I'm sorry about Puddin.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm so sorry. I know what you are going through. 3 yrs ago (right before I got Zoe) I had to put my beloved cat Murphy to sleep. He was 17 and had diabetes for the last 3 yrs of his life. I had been able to keep it in control with twice daily insulin injections but the last few months of his life his arthritis got pretty bad so he didn't move around much, got heavier, and made it more difficult to control his diabetes. The thing I wished I had had support on was to feel free to grieve at the time they put him down. I was with him, holding & loving him and felt that the staff at my vets office thought I was nuts in the 1st place so I really kept hold of my emotions. I did try really hard the week of & the day of to act like everything was normal so as not to cause any stress or anxiety in him, so I think what you are doing is just fine. Just be yourself & do what you feel you need to do.</span>


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

A close friend of mine just went through this exact same thing with her cat.







You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so praying for you and little Puddin


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This must be so hard.





















's to you and darling little Puddin.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I'm leaving in about 30 minutes. I still am not sure I can go sit with her while they do it..if not hubby is going to. I'm feeling very sick...I just want this over with now...







I don't want to wait ...the waiting is driving me crazy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Thanks everyone. I'm leaving in about 30 minutes. I still am not sure I can go sit with her while they do it..if not hubby is going to. I'm feeling very sick...I just want this over with now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My heart is so hurting for you. I am crying with you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't know what to say. this is the hardest thing anyone can go through.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*hugs you* Dont feel guilty, just do what you need to do to get YOU through this. If Puddin isn't used to it, it's not like you're keeping your affection away. My thoughts are with you right now!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I am so sorry, I KNOW how hard this decision and day is for you.
My husband was with me too when I made the decision and went.
It is really a blessing that you can relieve her pain only to make yours worse.








Tears come to my eyes for you and your Puddin, I will light a candle by my religous statues for your baby
today.
You'll know later you did the best thing for her.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thinking of you during this hard time!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am so very sorry for what you are going through. Please just know you will meet again someday at Rainbow Bridge. My Prayers are with you both.









> :[/B]


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

She went very quickly....I won't go into much detail but I just wanted everyone to know she's now making her way to the Bridge














to meet up w/ Chloe and Sassy and others..I do hope they welcome her and show her around


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Triste I am so sorry for your loss of Puddy, my heart, thoughts and prayers goes out to you right now


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm sorry


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm sorry. My thoughts are with you as you grieve. 



Joy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you - such a sad sad thing to have to go through.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> She went very quickly....I won't go into much detail but I just wanted everyone to know she's now making her way to the Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She will be welcomed with opened paws


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> She went very quickly....I won't go into much detail but I just wanted everyone to know she's now making her way to the Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I'm so very sorry for you loss.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm sorry.







</span>


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

You are in my thoughts right now -- just know you gave Puddin the gift of freedom that we as humans are not freely always allowed to give our loved ones who are suffering. This is the hardest decision a person can make but I believe the greatest gift of love and caring as well. Puddin is being met right now by some other little special ones I remember every day - Buffy, Snoopy, Lady, Holly and most recently Daisy. I take comfort in knowing they are together -- take comfort knowing we all are here for you. 

Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I am so sorry









Bev & Snowball


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so very sorry


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you and your loss. It's really the price we pay for loving them so much, isn't it? I know Puddin is at peace, and I hope that in time you find your peace and comfort, too.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry







I am sure my Simone will show her around. 

Take care

Cathy


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

aw, denise.... i'm so sorry.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm sooooooooooooooooo sorry! I couldn't sit with my Malt Corky either. I had my hubby do it. I just wasn't strong enough! Hang in there-we are all here for you!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am so sorry.







You are in my thoughts.







I'm sure Puddin' is so grateful for the happy life she had with you. Hang in there....


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss . Losing a beloved pet is always hard . Sarah


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

so sorry for your loss Triste, many of these -->







for you


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been right there before and I know how difficult this time is for you.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I would just like to add my condolences to those already given.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)




----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Triste,



I am so sorry you are going though this. I have you and Puddin in my prayers. Keep in mind, no more upset for Puddin. And time does help in easing sorrow.



God Bless,

Melanie


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> She went very quickly....I won't go into much detail but I just wanted everyone to know she's now making her way to the Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss. I love the mental picture of my Sassy being there to welcome her. Thank you for that.......








to you and your family!

Susan


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Denise, I know there is nothing I can say to make this any easier for you, so I will just say that you did the best thing for Puddin' and now she is happy and in no pain at all. You said she wasn't a social cat, but I bet she is playing with all of her newfound friends right now. You made the sacrifice so she could be at peace.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Hugs to you.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry! I know this is such a painful time for you.. 

I hope this helps a bit:


Her Journey's Just Begun

Don't think of her as gone away-
her journey has just begun
life holds many facets
the Earth is only one

Just think of her as resting
from the sorrows and the tears
in a place of warmth and comfort
where there are no days and years

Think how she must be wishing
that we could know today
how nothing but our sadness
can really pass away

And think of her as living
In the hearts of those she touched
For nothing loved is ever lost-
And she was loved so much.

- Ellen Brenneman


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Thank you everyone for understanding and sending your support. I know even though Puddin isn't a malt you know that I loved her every bit as much as I do Oliver. I had a sad revelation this evening. My husband forgot to remove her collar and tag before he buried her. I have all of the rest of my animal's tags that have passed but not hers.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

RIP Pud...She is what started a wonderful friendship! I will never forget you!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you tonight. May you have a peaceful night.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know that this has been one of the most difficult days of your life. Know that Puddin' is at peace and now waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge. She is without pain and is like she was as a youngster.

I hope that you know we all feel your sorrow.









Take care - dear, sweet friend.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Perhaps this is an odd thing to say, but my best friends cat passed away just yesterday and maybe your Puddin will meet up with my friends cat (Smokey). Smokey was a fiesty girl, I would imagine she would make a great friend.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss of Puddin. These things are never easy but please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved Puddin... I will say a prayer for you both tonight. RIP little one...


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss of Puddin. I know exactly how you are feeling. You gave her a great gift by easing her pain and now she is no longer in any pain and she is happily playing with all her new friends in Heaven.

I have had several cats through out the years. I was never too attached to them but there was one cat in particular that I just loved. His name was Snowball and he was a beautiful medium haired white cat. He was gorgeous. He was a bigger cat at 11 pounds and we loved him so much. He was the most unusual cat we ever had. Snowball loved playing fetch, you would throw his toy and he would run and get it and then bring it back to you so you could throw it again. He did this for hours. He also loved water. He would always hop into the tub every time we took a shower. He never drank water out of his bowl, instead we would have to turn the bathroom faucet on and he would drink from that and then he would lay in the sink getting all wet and he just loved it. He got along great with the dogs and was super friendly and smart. He never liked human food, not even meet. But he loved liquids, if you had a glass of water or even tea out he would dip his paw into in and lick his paw. And he loved marshmallows, he had a real sweet tooth for them and would play with one for hours before he would start chewing on it and eating it.
He was the best cat we ever had and we loved him dearly.

Snowball was a neutered male cat that was a little overweight. After having him in our lives for 3 years he suddenly got a kidney infection and had crystals in his urine that stopped him from going to the bathroom. The vet said this is common in male neutered overweight cats. He would cry out in pain, it hurt him so bad. We took him to the vet and the did surgery to unclog him. And he was put on a special food. But a few days later he got it back. We went through this a few times and the vet said he would probably always have this condition. It hurt me so much to hear him in so much pain, all he did was cry all day, it was the most horrible sound you could possibly hear. We decided it would be best to put him to sleep. So that night I spent the entire night hugging him and crying. The next morning we took him in to the vet. It was the hardest thing I ever had to do in my life and I couldn't stop crying. I still miss him, he was a one of kind cat, and I find myself wondering whether we did the right thing but I know we did. He was in so much pain and we helped ease his pain. It was the right thing to do. 
He is in heaven now pain free playing with his friends and I am positive he welcomed your Puddin and they have become the best of friends.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan</span>


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am sorry.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Puddin is now free of any pain and playing with all her new found friends. You were a great mother to her.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------

